# 'Fastest series-built train in Europe' unveiled



## jis (Mar 28, 2013)

From the _Rail Gazette_:



> The first of 50 ETR1000 high speed trains was unveiled by FS Holding Chief Executive Mauro Moretti at AnsaldoBreda's factory in Pistoia on March 26.
> 
> FS hailed the ETR1000 as 'the fastest series-built train in Europe', noting that it had been designed for speeds of up to 400 km/h.
> 
> FS dedicated the first trainset to Italian sprinter and European 200 m record holder Pietro Mennea, who died on March 21. The operator plans to operate the trains as Frecciarossa services at 360 km/h, cutting the current Milano - Roma journey time from 2 h 55 min to 2 h 15 min, with the prospect of a 1 h 59 min timing between Milano Rogoredo and Roma Tiburtina


360kph is about 224mph.

You can read the whole article here.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 29, 2013)

The Italians do not get near the credit they deserve in the rail area.


----------



## DET63 (Apr 4, 2013)

After Mussolini got the dubious credit for getting the trains to run on time . . .


----------



## train person (May 5, 2013)

George Harris said:


> The Italians do not get near the credit they deserve in the rail area.


Try telling that to the Dutch and Belgians who fell for Ansaldo Breda's rather dismal new trains for the Brussels Amsterdam service.... http://www.presseurop.eu/en/content/article/3303601-high-speed-fiasco-benelux


----------



## DET63 (May 15, 2013)

From the article linked by Guest_train person_ above:



> Accusatory fingers are now being pointed at the manufacturer, the Italian company AnsaldoBreda, which issued a hasty apology. But the question is also why NS-Hispeed and NMBS opted for this supplier and not one of the better-known makers of rolling stock on the European network, such as Siemens, Alstom or Bombardier. A classic case of “penny wise, pound foolish”?
> The Dutch infrastructure minister Wilma Mansveld (Labour Party) has committed herself to providing an alternative train service, according to a letter sent to the Lower House of the Dutch Parliament on January 22.


----------



## train person (Jun 3, 2013)

Both NS Hispeed and SNCB have now told Ansaldo Breda to go away and take their really horrible trains with them......http://www.scribd.com/doc/144924682/Dit-is-er-mis-met-de-Fyra


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 3, 2013)

George Harris said:


> The Italians do not get near the credit they deserve in the rail area.


The Italians do not get near the credit they deserve in the area of modern fascism either.


----------



## leemell (Jun 4, 2013)

train person said:


> Both NS Hispeed and SNCB have now told Ansaldo Breda to go away and take their really horrible trains with them......http://www.scribd.com/doc/144924682/Dit-is-er-mis-met-de-Fyra


This article is of course, in German.


----------



## Pendelaar (Jun 4, 2013)

The article is in Dutch, not in German. The pictures speak for themselves, though...


----------



## DET63 (Jun 6, 2013)

train person said:


> Both NS Hispeed and SNCB have now told Ansaldo Breda to go away and take their really horrible trains with them......http://www.scribd.com/doc/144924682/Dit-is-er-mis-met-de-Fyra


Norfolk Southern runs Hispeed trains?


----------



## railbuck (Jun 6, 2013)

DET63 said:


> train person said:
> 
> 
> > Both NS Hispeed and SNCB have now told Ansaldo Breda to go away and take their really horrible trains with them......http://www.scribd.com/doc/144924682/Dit-is-er-mis-met-de-Fyra
> ...


No, but Nederlandse Spoorwegen does.


----------



## bbtds (Jul 26, 2013)

a new company would be the answer for the dutch. there is a company in wisconsin that likes to emphasize the main product produced in it's home state--cheese.

Norfolk and Whey.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 28, 2013)

train person said:


> Both NS Hispeed and SNCB have now told Ansaldo Breda to go away and take their really horrible trains with them......http://www.scribd.com/doc/144924682/Dit-is-er-mis-met-de-Fyra


Look at all those broken panels, electrical fires, rust, decay, damaged wiring, and a slew of other problems; this is looking like a Van Hool on rails!


----------



## Bus Nut (Aug 3, 2013)

railbuck said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > train person said:
> ...


Netherlandsy Track-wagon? :giggle:


----------



## Bus Nut (Aug 3, 2013)

My feel is that Italy overspends on rail infrastructure as a way of impressing the rubes so they'll vote for politicians who pick their pockets. But then again, I may be biased from watching Il Postino de Pablo Neruda and comparing 3-4 track (binari) Italian mainlines to what Amtrak tends to operate on.


----------

